# SHOW ME- Your plane storage ideas



## TRITON (30 May 2022)

I've just spruced up the workshop, new lining paper painted bright white, some new storage benched(the engineer type) and now I have to sort out storage for everything else.
So i'l be looking at some wall mounted cabinets, maybe a peg board or such, pots,tubs and drawers,shelving units for powertool boxes, slots for screw cases, that kind of thing. But what I was thinking of was a fold up cabinet to hold the day to day items- chisels, measuring and layout tools and for planes also. So show me some ideas.

The best example gets plagiarized


----------



## Droogs (30 May 2022)

This is how I store mine









20211212_214510.jpg


JPG Image



1drv.ms


----------



## Inspector (30 May 2022)

Coolest one I ever saw was in an issue of Fine Woodworking Magazine where the guy gutted an upright piano and made a tool cabinet out of it. Planes and saws in the upper half, chisles where the keyboard was and other stuff in the lower half. Every time I see free pianos on FB Market place I think of getting one but don't have the room.

Pete


----------



## Valhalla (30 May 2022)

How about this for some serious plane storage..............


----------



## Inspector (30 May 2022)

That's not a serious plane though.  

Pete


----------



## okeydokey (30 May 2022)

Ive noticed some round things along the base and how do you sharpen it with those in the way?


----------



## Jameshow (30 May 2022)

Inspector said:


> That's not a serious plane though.
> 
> Pete


That's a Stanley 220 at best not a no8!


----------



## Torx (30 May 2022)

Couldn’t find a good picture but I love Hand Tool Rescue Eric’s plane shrine / altar 






Now watch him plane a log into a toothpick


----------



## Valhalla (30 May 2022)

Inspector said:


> That's not a serious plane though.
> 
> Pete


True - my *Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor *was in for a service.....


----------



## mikej460 (30 May 2022)

I've been saving ideas on Pinterest and here are a couple of plane storage ideas:
French cleat version: Amazing Uses For Old Pallets - 18 Pics | Woodworking, Diy pallet projects, Tool storage
A french cleat version of @Droogs Organisation d'atelier rapide et efficace | Organisation d'ateliers, Rangement outils, Rangement outil atelier
And another version of his Hand-plane Rack Woodworking Plan from WOOD Magazine | Woodworking, Shop cabinets, Woodworking storage
and if you do a search on plane storage in Pinterest you get this little lot Pinterest


----------



## Inspector (30 May 2022)

Torx 
I've met Eric before. He was a member of our Woodworking Guild but hasn't been around for a few years. He does have some nice toys.

Pete


----------



## Yojevol (30 May 2022)

This has got to be the one - it's a hanger


----------



## NickDReed (30 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> How about this for some serious plane storage..............


Damn it! Beat me to it


----------



## Jameshow (30 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> How about this for some serious plane storage..............


At friends house in GR Michigan, the road leads to the airport runway so if they had a plane you can taxi to the runway and your off!!


----------



## Bristol_Rob (31 May 2022)

I popped mine in a draw


----------



## Doug B (31 May 2022)

There’s some of my planes on the tool wall behind the bench nicely within reach


----------



## HamsterJam (31 May 2022)

Slight chamfer on heel supports and toes tucked into rebate. 
Lift up to release heel….


----------



## Jones (1 Jun 2022)

Lots of these ideas seem use a flat base so it looks like the plane sits on its iron, is that normal? Like Doug B I have the end on a batten to lift the iron off the surface.


----------



## kinverkid (1 Jun 2022)

This is my storage. Both the plane and saw cabinets are on French cleats but that was more for ease of fitting them. When I empty one it's very light to lift off being made of old pine floorboard and 9mm ply. The mounting board is sloped at an angle and the heel is a chamfered block so when the plane is put back, the wedge shape at the heel holds the plane to the board. I've always stored planes sole down but if you were concerned using this method then you could put a slither of wood in a position to hold the blade back from the mounting board. Not leather though. Depending on the humidity of your workshop, you may have a little rust spot where it contacts the sole.


----------



## fezman (1 Jun 2022)

Mine are stored on level shelves. iron down. 





I saw a tip in (I think it was) Robert Wearing - Making Woodwork Aids and Devices, to store planes on old carpet with a drop of oil on them. Did this a couple of years ago. They never rust! They are oiled and ready to go when you pick them up. The oil does get a bit black after a while, so I simply make new strips


----------



## Droogs (1 Jun 2022)

Mine has velvet stuck to the bottom of each slot


----------



## Bingy man (1 Jun 2022)

With space in my workshop limited I kept it simple


----------



## Fitzroy (1 Jun 2022)

Angle not sufficient and nothing holding the toe so not super secure. Works ok for the metal #4 and #5.5 but the woodie and shoulder plane with a higher centre of gravity fall off occasionally if I knock it. One to learn from rather than replicate!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Jun 2022)

Not much point in my photographing a shelf.


----------



## Ollie78 (1 Jun 2022)

Got mine in a drawer, extremely pedestrian compared to some of these. 
My luxury addition is that I lined the drawer with anti rust paper that came on my planer thicknesser. 

Ollie


----------



## HamsterJam (2 Jun 2022)

Jones said:


> Lots of these ideas seem use a flat base so it looks like the plane sits on its iron, is that normal? Like Doug B I have the end on a batten to lift the iron off the surface.


Mine do but I always clean, retract the blade and oil the iron before putting them away.


----------



## Jacob (2 Jun 2022)

I leave mine all over the place. Sometimes in a cupboard with a lot of other rammel.


----------



## quintain (3 Jun 2022)

O.K.
If you are a determined protector of tools, prepare to be disgusted.
I drill a small hole far behind the cutter in the sole/bed and hang my metal built planes on a small diameter strong metal nail/pin side by side on my wooden (shadow) wall board.
This procedure keeps them tidy, available and the cutting edge from touching even the wooden wall board.


----------



## Adam W. (3 Jun 2022)

Mine live under the bench or in the Lie-Nielsen big box of shame.


----------



## Fidget (3 Jun 2022)

Under the bench as well


----------



## mikej460 (3 Jun 2022)

Jones said:


> Lots of these ideas seem use a flat base so it looks like the plane sits on its iron, is that normal? Like Doug B I have the end on a batten to lift the iron off the surface.


A bit of a contentious issue, most of us have been taught to lay a plane of its side but Paul Sellers and others state that this achieves nothing as steel is harder than wood. I'm unsure, I see Mr Sellers' logic, but could a finely honed blade be damaged by laying it on a hardwood bench or even on a storage rack/drawer?


----------



## Doug71 (3 Jun 2022)

My planes will be getting jealous as they don't have their own allocated parking spaces. I'm not really a hand tool kind of guy so this is my complete collection. I just pick them up, use them and put them down again (on their side of course ).


----------



## Ttrees (3 Jun 2022)

Kinda miss having the planes and other tools right behind me, bit of a trek now being way over there.


----------



## TRITON (3 Jun 2022)

Yojevol said:


> View attachment 136719
> 
> This has got to be the one - it's a hanger


Nice, i like the hanging loop idea. Quite unique.


----------



## thikone (7 Jun 2022)

Here is my cabinet, not yet fully arranged but already functional:



Found this idea somewhere in internet.
Hand planes are resting on panel that is 15 degree to the wall - it is actually enough already for them to not tip and fall down.
But there are some planks that hold the top of them just in case. 
There is a shelf behind them and planes can be tilted up to access it, but it is nearly impossible to do that with all the planes in place.

Top shelf can be lowered down for easy access:


I plan to mount hoders for spokeshaves and combination, small plow and rabbet planes there. 
Apparently, it can hold 10 kg with ease, and I can still lift it up or pull it down.
Found similar shelves in kitchen cabinets catalogs somewhere.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jun 2022)

Jacob said:


> I leave mine all over the place. Sometimes in a cupboard with a lot of other rammel.


I had to look up rammel - a new one to me. The Urban Dictionary definition is interesting.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jun 2022)

thikone said:


> Here is my cabinet, not yet fully arranged but already functional:
> 
> View attachment 137179
> 
> ...


Have you a picture of the glass cabinet they're in?


----------



## Jacob (8 Jun 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I had to look up rammel - a new one to me. The Urban Dictionary definition is interesting.


Thought I'd better check. Not quite the same - in Derbyshire "rammel" means odds and ends, bits and bobs, but not necessarily useless.


----------



## C.R. Miller (10 Jun 2022)

mikej460 said:


> A bit of a contentious issue, most of us have been taught to lay a plane of its side but Paul Sellers and others state that this achieves nothing as steel is harder than wood. I'm unsure, I see Mr Sellers' logic, but could a finely honed blade be damaged by laying it on a hardwood bench or even on a storage rack/drawer?



Laying planes on their side came about during the "Golden Age" of the gentleman (ie. amateur) woodworker in the late 1800's. It did make some sense in regards to generally damp surfaces, workshops and sheds and limiting the edge's contact with said moisture. If you look at the texts before this time, however, you will normally see planes placed on their soles, not sides. Only when placed on their soles can you fully protect the cutting edge from other things hitting and banging up the edge. If you're worried though you an always prop the plane up slightly by using a thin strip of wood at one end of it - usually the toe.

Suffice to say, as a planemaker and user for many decades I always have my planes sitting on their soles.


----------

